# Zelda ALTTP Hack Worth Playing!



## T-hug (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey guys I stumbled upon this the other night:





http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/197/ and thought 'hmn, looks good'.  Not sure if its been posted here before, or if anyone here has seen it.  It was only released about a week ago.
Well last night I finally got to try it out for a few hours and its really great, and well worth a look in.
Nuff props to Euclid and Septh on an excellent job 3 years in the making!

Quote ReadMe:
* Are you ready for a brand new adventure?
* Are you ready to play a whole new zelda 3 game, with completely new 
dungeons and overworlds?
* Are you ready to find the secrets of the Parallel Worlds?

Parallel Worlds is a fully hacked version of Zelda 3 (aka A Link to the Past).
A majority of the game has been changed. There may be a few rooms which can be 
said to be similar to some from the original game.

General changes involve:

* Brand new Overworlds, I promise you won't find an area which is unchanged!
* Brand new Dungeons, all dungeons are completely different from the original!
* New house indoors and caves, some of these you may find similar to the 
original game.
* New Graphics, a lot of the graphics have been changed.
* New Screen layout, similar to Ocarina of Time yet not exactly the same.
* Some new music, the original game had great music, these are not to be 
changed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* New Story, while some maybe similar to the original game, but 
it's intentional.
* A lot of other changes, and surprises! 

This is a result of 4 years (maybe 5) of "behind the scenes" hard work, lots 
of assembly hacks and fixes etc. This game was known as Tower of the Triforce 
which some people may remember, when I released a demo from that game a few 
years ago. When SePH joined the team a majority of the things from that hack 
was taken over into this hack, so spiritually it's still the Tower of the 
Triforce (to me that is).

This game is difficult. Believe me when I say it is. You'll need to have every 
trick from the original game memorized plus more to beat this.

/Quote ReadMe

Download the patch here and use Lunar IPS patcher to patch the original SNES ALTTP, then play on ZSNES or PSP or whatever other console you have a nice snes emu on!


----------



## xler8 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. You can download the Lunar IPS patcher here:
http://www.romhacking.net/utils/lips100.zip

---

This hack for Zelda 1 is good too.  very tough. 
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/10/


----------



## deathspawn999 (Jan 6, 2007)

im having a problem. i have the snes rom, and the patch, and patch it.

now the game wont work. could someone pm me some help?


----------



## xler8 (Jan 6, 2007)

you might need to try diff versions of the rom.  dunno what version this patch is for.


----------



## Covarr (Jan 6, 2007)

I downloaded it like an hour ago, but I haven't played it yet. You say there's new music, so I'll be interested just because not many rom hacks of anything have new music.


----------



## OrR (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, this sounds awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a little afraid of the difficulty, though...


----------



## Hero-Link (Jan 7, 2007)

doesnt work for me either..

edit: nevermind i found a good rom xD it worked


----------



## Hitto (Jan 7, 2007)

And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why the Virtual Console Fails.

Gonna try it out tomorrow, thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## OrR (Jan 7, 2007)

They should contact Nintendo about selling it through the Virtual Console... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really don't think that will happen but it would be so awesome that it just has to be tried, right?


----------



## T-hug (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm really impressed so far about 4 hours into it.  Its harder than ALTTP but not as hard as the creator makes out, maybe it will get tougher.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 7, 2007)

According to the Readme on the website, this release is the US version. Here are the requirements as said by the author :

1. The included patch
2. A patching program such as LunarIPS (LIPS)
3. A copy of Zelda A Link To The Past (U) WITH HEADER
(Don't bother asking for the rom!)
4. Other useful Information:
CRC32: 26791EB5 (only if you hard patch the rom)
headered Patched Size: 1.5MB (1,573,376 bytes)
No header Patched Size: 1.5MB (1,572,864 bytes)

You can find a guide on how to use LIPS at romhacking[dot]net


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 7, 2007)

is it just me, or does saving not work?
maybe I made something wrong when I added a header to my rom using SNEStool...gotta try it again :\


----------



## Cyan (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm playing it through dungeon 1 (guard house).
I found the Big key, but it only open doors, I cannot open the big chest.

Is there another big key ? 
Edit : Yes, there is a big chest key to find


Anyway, that's a very good hack.
difficult yes, as there are a lot of ennemies and no sword until long into dungeon1.
thanks to savestates ^^

edit : I'm missing the dungeons map  :'(


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Jan 7, 2007)

Yep, great hack, I'm playing it on my GP2x right now


----------



## Jax (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool! I'm going to try it out...


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 7, 2007)

so, what about saving?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




even when I die, I just start over in my house, with the opening sequence playing...


----------



## Cyan (Jan 7, 2007)

save is working for me.

just hit select and choose "save & quit"
then when restarting you can choose 3 starting points 
- Link house
- The church (if you saved zelda)
- another one I don't have yet

It's like original Zelda 3 save system.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 7, 2007)

well, I guess I made something wrong while patching...
gotta try another rom...

when I save, my savegame is still there, but the progress isn't saved...for example, I start a new game, grab the heart piece in the village, Save & Quit, and when I load my savegame, I don't have the heart piece anymore, and the beginning sequence plays again, where the old man says something about the guardhouse


----------



## Chakal (Jan 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Jan 7 2007 said:


> well, I guess I made something wrong while patching...
> gotta try another rom...
> 
> when I save, my savegame is still there, but the progress isn't saved...for example, I start a new game, grab the heart piece in the village, Save & Quit, and when I load my savegame, I don't have the heart piece anymore, and the beginning sequence plays again, where the old man says something about the guardhouse



You have to get the sword first! It just wont save before that. Same thing if you die. This game is HARD! I found the first "quest object" and I'm now stuck :/


----------



## Cyan (Jan 7, 2007)

I tried Zsnes and Snes9x, both are saving correctly.

maybe you don't have a clean rom.
Original rom I used :
name : Legend of Zelda, The - A Link to the Past (U) [!].smc
CRC : dd42510e

If you are using Zsnes or Snes9x, copy the .ips on the save folder, with the same name as the rom for real time patching.
Zelda Parallel Worlds.ips
Zelda Parallel Worlds.smc




I'm currently looking for the anryu artifact (I found din's one already)


----------



## deathspawn999 (Jan 7, 2007)

how do you get through the first dungeon? i cant find the second key. any hrealp?


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2007)

haha, i still havn't found the way to the guardhouse ;P haha..
well, ive been busy with finally beating wind waker.. and testing Twilight princess...


----------



## Cyan (Jan 7, 2007)

The first two keys are on the first floor, left and right from the entrance.

Then you will have to go down to the bottom of the dungeon to find the big key, go up again to open the big door and find a little key, and then _again_ go down to find the sword and rescue zelda ! 
ahah, you have to be patient, there is a lot of doging and throwing and come back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






After that dungeon, there will be some help on the map "go there", but you can't go straight, you will have to find things before you can reach the destination.
Nobody will tell you to get that item before, so you will have to explore each area you can when you think being blocked.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jan 7, 2007)

strange that I have the whole goodsnes 2.01 and the  [!] rom doesn't work after patching. damn! how can this be possible? Shouldn't the goodsnes set be made with good roms?

PS: note that this is NOT a rom request...no rule breaking


----------



## RowanDDR (Jan 7, 2007)

does this work on a real snes or are you all using emus? Might be time to blow some dust off of my SWC DX2 at last..


----------



## T-hug (Jan 7, 2007)

QUOTE(TyrianCubed @ Jan 7 2007 said:


> strange that I have the whole goodsnes 2.01 and the  [!] rom doesn't work after patching. damn! how can this be possible? Shouldn't the goodsnes set be made with good roms?
> 
> PS: note that this is NOT a rom request...no rule breaking



that happened with me too no idea why i had to get speechles the don one to send me it working! ill pm you it, gimme a few secs im posting this in bed from psp just checked topic cuz im stuck in the game again!

It also happened on zsnes I have no idea why heh.


----------



## OrR (Jan 7, 2007)

It will probably work on a real SNES but emus are so much more convenient...


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jan 7, 2007)

QUOTE(TmP_Thug @ Jan 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TyrianCubed @ Jan 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > strange that I have the whole goodsnes 2.01 and the  [!] rom doesn't work after patching. damn! how can this be possible? Shouldn't the goodsnes set be made with good roms?
> ...




Thanks Thug you're really kind! Anyway I got it working with the help of Lakmir and Polarix from the Romhacking irc channel=)))
In the end it was a header problem. Correct rom but with no header.
If anyone is having a black screen try downloading NSRT and add an NSRT header to the rom, then apply the ips patch =)

EDIT: thanks Thug for the PM, much appreciated anyway


----------



## Cyan (Jan 7, 2007)

That's why I added the CRC checksum.
the header can make the game to turn black too, if there is not the good information in the header (Hi/low, fast/slow)

I'm glad you finaly made it working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



happy gaming.

For people wondering the way to the secret meadow (misty forest) 
Go : right, down, up, down

And the neverending beach, folow the arrow pattern found in the quarry
go : up, right, left, up



I'm still stuck in the game at the nayru's bay.
I found the hammer to the right, but to the left I can't find a way to cross the pit (where there is a sign about a rod of samaria).

Anyone knows ?


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 7, 2007)

do I need the bombs in the first dungeon?
and is there any way to get bombs inside the dungeon?
I know that you can get bombs in the village, but I forgot to take some with me, and now I think I'm stuck x_x


----------



## Cyan (Jan 8, 2007)

no you don't need them in this dungeon.

You will need the hammer though, you will have to come back later to open the big chest.


----------



## tNB (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazing hack, mad props to the makers.

But to be honest, the dungeon design is horrible, nothing but backtrack backtrack backtrack backtrack backtrack backtrack, making you run from one end of a dungeon and back, wasting huge amounts of time, is not fun.

There's also a bug that lets you get out of the guardhouse without the boomerang, which I used because I didn't want to waste 30 minutes getting it and getting back here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Sorry for being so negative but this is the worst pointless backtracking I've ever been submitted to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## sabinraijin (Jan 8, 2007)

QUOTE(RowanDDR @ Jan 7 2007 said:


> does this work on a real snes or are you all using emus? Might be time to blow some dust off of my SWC DX2 at last..



Aw, you just reminded me of how much I miss my SWC DX2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even think anyone sells them anymore, and you can't sell them on ebay  :'(

I wish this hack worked on the GBA version of LTTP. Not really into emulation or even console gaming at current time...


----------



## Chakal (Jan 8, 2007)

QUOTE(tNB @ Jan 7 2007 said:


> Amazing hack, mad props to the makers.
> 
> But to be honest, the dungeon design is horrible, nothing but backtrack backtrack backtrack backtrack backtrack backtrack, making you run from one end of a dungeon and back, wasting huge amounts of time, is not fun.
> 
> ...



I must say the backtracking is really annoying me too... I had to go flip a switch 3 floor under 6 times.... and those 3 floors aint easy.


----------



## Clements (Jan 8, 2007)

Note that you can also remove the header from the patch using IPSEDIT.EXE (included with NSRT) if you are familiar with command lines and prefer headerless ROM images.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jan 8, 2007)

my word, this game is HARD.
I think I'll beat Twilight Princess before and then I'll focus on this.
Sad to hear about backtracking, I hate that (when it's too much). Oh well, still an amazing hack. Reaching the guardhouse is difficult also because of the rain...man it's dark!!I can't see anything=P


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 8, 2007)

ive been playing with this for about 20 minutes.  Couldnt find my way to the first X on the map.  It was also way way too dark on the overworld to even see anything compared to the original Zelda 3 in the storm at the start of the game.  Good hack yes, overly frustrating game, yes also


----------



## VeggieH8R (Jan 8, 2007)

Good hack? Yes. Good game? No. This is why amatures aren't allowed to design levels in REAL Zelda games.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 8, 2007)

QUOTE(kristianity77 @ Jan 8 2007 said:


> ive been playing with this for about 20 minutes.Â Couldnt find my way to the first X on the map.Â It was also way way too dark on the overworld to even see anything compared to the original Zelda 3 in the storm at the start of the game.Â Good hack yes, overly frustrating game, yes also



I also cannot reach the guardhouse. Can someone point us?


----------



## Cyan (Jan 8, 2007)

the path entrance is located in the kakariko village.

Go north, where there is some water near a cave entrance.
Enter and go to the left room to jump into the hole.


You will notice that small underground level let you travel over all the map.
It's quite odd to have to go at the east of the map to find an item located to the west 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				VeggieH8R said:
			
		

> Â 	Good hack? Yes. Good game? No.


I agree too.


----------



## EM0rox (Jan 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Wolfsclaw @ Jan 7 2007 said:


> Yep, great hack, I'm playing it on my GP2x right now




Same here, I started playing the GBA LTTP yesterday, but I'm gonna play this all the way through instead. 

Funny I actually came here though to see this topic, I don't ever come here... Lucky me.


----------



## EM0rox (Jan 8, 2007)

damn wireless internet...


----------



## Hitto (Jan 8, 2007)

I quit out of frustration, after less than an hour, too. Too bad, the hack looks well done, but the author needs to refrain from EVER entering the level design business.


----------



## SSNintendo (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't know if I have a bad ROM or what, but I really can't get anywhere. I go into the cave, and the screen is pretty much pitch black with the exception of a few enemies. Can't really see where I'm going.

Edit: Nevermind. Just read the quick walkthrough, and forgot the lamp.


----------



## wohoo (Jan 9, 2007)

I can't get it working.

I've fixed lunar IPS, the zelda from GoodSnes (v2.something) and patched the rom. Then when I try to load it in Snes9x the window just stays black. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## hey_suburbia (Jan 9, 2007)

Here it is with patch applied + emulator all zipped up and ready to be played:
http://wiinintendo.net/2007/01/09/the-lege...arallel-worlds/


----------



## wohoo (Jan 9, 2007)

oh, thanks for the link, been playing for about 20 minutes now it looks okey so far


----------



## hey_suburbia (Jan 9, 2007)

Added a video of me playing the first five minutes (For those not able to play it now):
http://wiinintendo.net/2007/01/09/the-lege...arallel-worlds/


----------



## Zress (Jan 10, 2007)

how the bleem is someone supposed to kill the helmasaur king without the bow&arrow? or am I just missing something in the midst of my not wanting to go through that dungeon MORE times?

I give the devs an A for effort, but they really didn't stop and think about game balance when they made this; there's a *reason* that aLttP doesn't send you against certain things untill you've gotten a certain level of hearts/equipment. o_


----------



## theonlyone123123 (Jan 11, 2007)

haha, you don't need the bow and arrow to kill the helmasaur king, you can blow up his mask w/ bombs, and then use the sword once his mask is gone. =P


----------



## HandheldFrog (Jan 11, 2007)

Hopefully this hasnt been asked already. 

Can I play this on my DS-Xtreme?


----------



## unusername (Jan 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Jan 7 2007 said:


> do I need the bombs in the first dungeon?
> and is there any way to get bombs inside the dungeon?
> I know that you can get bombs in the village, but I forgot to take some with me, and now I think I'm stuck x_x



1rs response:  Yeah, i used bombs for the first dungeon, in fact, havin the sword too late... (before entering the dungeon, try to save some bombs from Kakairiko Village and use it at the chain guy in a alone room of the Guard-Dungeon)

2nd response: No, there are no way (4 me) getting bombs inside of the dungeon

3rd response: I was stuck too... by that reason... coming back to Kakairiko and saving some bombs.!


nice game... but really hard (to the extreme to get boring sometimes...)


----------



## kirby2096 (Jan 11, 2007)

crap.. I've got to go all the way back to get the boomerang as I used the aforementioned trick to hit the switch T-T

EDIT: I can't get back into the sewer section of the guardhouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope the boomerang isn't a necessary item in this hack.


----------



## Youkai (Jan 12, 2007)

Is it normal that i cannot see anything in that dungeon ? its just black ... 

i tried with 2 diffrent roms and all the time i go into that first dungeon its just .. black ..

didn't found a candle or such even with all that running arround ...


----------



## nloding (Jan 14, 2007)

I didn't see this posted here yet ...

Been trying to get it to work on my DS and it just won't run right ... the same ROM works fine with zSNES on my laptop, but every SNES emu for the DS I've tried hasn't played it right at all.

Oh well ... guess I'll just have to play with my awesome USB SNES controller!


----------



## ajjav924 (Feb 1, 2007)

awesome, now i have something to try out.


----------

